# Peptide Course



## Skinneykid (May 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just got my hands on some peptides, can someone please advise me on how to get the best bang for my buck with the following. i am planning on being very economical with them and wish to make them last 26 weeks.

I have got 

12mg  - cjc1295
50mg - ghrp-6
6mg - hexarelin
2mg - lr3-igf-1-
8mg - PEG MGF.


i know due to receptor overlap that PEG MGF and LR3 should not be injected on the same day or ideally the same week, as for the rest do you encounter much in the way of receptor saturation or can they just be divided and run over the 26 weeks with no rest.



Cheers fella's


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

is your cjc with or without dac?


----------



## Skinneykid (Jun 1, 2011)

Cjc1295 with dac is what I got


----------

